# Internet providers



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello FFers, I'm going to be moving house very soon and need to find a cheap internet provider. I'm currently with Sky for tv phone and bb but where i'm going to they say they cant include it in the package and i have to have sky connect which is an extra £18 per month   Does anyone know of anyone offering just internet service cheaper than this and what their limits are as in terms of gigs per month. Any info on providers greatly appreciated as there are so many i have no idea whose good and who would be a waste of my money.
Thank yuo
Kay


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

We are with Sky now as we have phone/TV/broadband but used to be with Plusnet. I'm pretty sure they claim to be one of the cheapest and we never had any problems in 2/3 years.

Chux xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Chux i cannot get sky broadband as part of the package where i am moving too   they can provide broadband but it will cost me £18 a month extra
still looking around.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Sorry, didn't explain myself very well - was suggesting you try Plusnet as we used to use them and the only reason we changed was because of the package offer.  

Chux xx


----------

